# Genesis Series 3 - 4 channel amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Genesis Series 3 - 4 channel amplifier with box and instructions.

Item number: 263178731149

Item Link: Genesis Series 3 Four 4 Channel Amplifier amp DLS Class Sinfoni Range Audio | eBay


----------

